# Carolina Dart Frogs at Repticon Columbia SC 3/8&9



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

We will be selling at Repticon Columbia this weekend. Here is some of what will be available.
Adult and sub adult mint terribilis
juvie and froglet azureus
Adult and sub adult leucomelas
Froglet, juvie sub and adult auratus...various including one reticulated
Adult cauchero pumilios and 1 froglet
1 proven male adult el dorado
1 proven male bastimentos
Trio of 1 male & 2 female cristobals
Pair of valle de agua pumilios
10 gallon horizontal & vertical vivariums
All kinds of viv supplies, cork tubes, fruit fly culturing kits


----------

